# Chicken fingers



## ella/TO (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello to one and all:
I'm making some chicken fingers as part of hors d'oeuvres servings...having 2 or 3 others. This is for a dinner party for 8 this coming Thurs. evening. Now my question is, what kind of sauces, or dips go with chicken fingers?....Thanks in advance for all your answers!...


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 28, 2007)

Honey Mustard, BBQ, Ranch, Blue Cheese, White Gravy, and I had them somewhere once with what I think was bottled French Dressing.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2007)

Will you be serving salad/dressing? What esle are you serving? Rhetorical Questions, but something you may want to consider when selecting a sauce(s) for the appys!



Have Fun!!!!!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 29, 2007)

I like them with chutney, especially curried apple or plum.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 29, 2007)

I like a sweet n sour sauce or sweet chili sauce for dipping .


----------



## jabbur (Aug 29, 2007)

You might want to have just plain ketchup and mustard as well for the kiddies if there will be children attending.


----------



## keltin (Aug 29, 2007)

I second the sweet and sour and sweet chili sauce! Very good flavor, and just different enough to make a good impression. Yum!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Aug 29, 2007)

I would add honey and balsamic vinegar to the list.


----------



## Caine (Aug 29, 2007)

Chickens don't have fingers! Of course, not being mammals, they don't have breasts, either.

Here's some dipping sauces I serve with lumpia (egg rolls) and pot stickers that should work with breaded white chicken meat, if you like an Asian twist.

DIPPING SAUCES​ 
1 Tbs chili oil 
1 tsp white vinegar 
1 Tbs soy sauce
Mix together in bowl and serve

4 tbs Soy sauce
2 tbs Peanut butter 
1 tbs Honey 
2 tsp White vinegar 
1/8 tsp Garlic powder 
2 tsp Sesame oil 
1/8 tsp hot sauce 
1/8 tsp Pepper 
Whisk all ingredients together in bowl until combined (this may take a while) and serve 

2 cup soy sauce 
2 cup sugar 
1/2 cup rice wine 
3/4 tsp minced garlic 
Bring to boil, then reduce heat to simmer for 5 minute. Add juice and zest of 1 lemon. Cool and serve.

1/4 cup white vinegar
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup tomato paste
1/2 cup water
2 tbs sugar
salt to taste
1 tbs cornstarch dissolved in 2 tbs water
Combine all ingredients except corn starch mixture in pan and bring to boil. Add cornstarch mixture, return to boil, then reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes or until desired thickness. Cool and serve.


----------



## ella/TO (Aug 29, 2007)

Thank all you DC'rs for your suggestions. These are going to be part of the "horses duves" before dinner. All adults. The two grandsons are going on 19 and 24!!!!...OY, I'm getting old....lol


----------



## krichardson (Aug 30, 2007)

dip the chicken fingers in a mixture of:
1 tbsp honey
1 tbsp dijon
1/2 tsp garlic
1/2 tsp thyme
1/4 tsp black pepper

mix together 1/2 cup chopped pecans and 1/2 cup panko chips for the breading

for a honey mustard dipping sauce:
1/4 cup mayo
2 tbsp honey 
2 tbsp dijon
2 tsp lemon juice

For appetizers these are great cut into bit size pieces
Enjoy!!!


----------

